# Neopolitan Potato Pie



## Catseye (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm still playing in the www.ciaoitalia.com website ... OMG, what a treasure.  I may be here all day.  Here's a sinful way to use up leftover mashed potatoes.

Neapolitan Potato Pie

Gatto di Patate

Serves 6 to 8 

Gatto di patate is a savory Neapolitan potato pie that is a wonderful side dish to chicken or meat. It can be made with fresh or leftover mashed potatoes and bits of cheeses and cured meats that you may have in your refrigerator. 

Saving time: Use a microwave to bake the potatoes, and soften the butter if it is cold. Keep grated cheeses on hand in the refrigerator to save a step in this recipe. 


4 large baking potatoes, scrubbed and 
1 stick unsalted butter, softened 
3 eggs slightly beaten 
1/2 cup milk 
1/2 cup grated Parmigiano Reggiano cheese 
1/4 cup grated Pecorino cheese 
1/4 pound diced ham 
3 tablespoons minced parsley 
3 ounces Provolone cheese, diced 
1/2 pound mozzarella cheese (fior di latte) sliced 


Butter a 9 x 12 inch baking dish and set aside. 

Preheat the oven to 350F 

Bake the potatoes in their skins in the microwave according to manufacturers directions. Cool and peel. 

Mash the potatoes in a large bowl until smooth. Stir in the butter, eggs, milk, Parmigiano Reggiano and Pecorino cheeses. Stir in the ham and parsley. 

Spread half the mixture in a 9 x 12-inch baking pan. Over lap the slices of provolone and mozzarella cheese on top of the mixture. Cover with the remaining mashed potato mixture. 
Sprinkle the bread crumbs over the top. Drizzle the butter over the bread crumbs and bake the pie for about 20 minutes or until the top is nicely browned. Serve hot. 

Variation: use thin slices of plum tomatoes instead of breadcrumbs for the topping.


Could you _die_???


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 10, 2004)

Catseye.....thanks for the website......I think I'll be stuck looking for awhile


----------

